# Is dennerle perfect plant system set any good?



## callmephathead (2 Mar 2012)

Hi,

Just bought a dennerle CO2 system and it came with a set of fertiliser called "perfect plant system set".
Is that any good? Anyone with good or bad experience of these products?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (2 Mar 2012)

It works but it is relatively expensive, complicated to use compared with all-in-one products, and isn't suitable for high-energy systems with big nutrient demands.


----------

